# (om) te + infinitief



## killerbees

Wanneer mag ik 'om' weglaten?

Ik heb dit (en ook een  paar threads in dit forum) gelezen maar het verschil tussen 'doel' en  gewoon actie is voor mij nog niet duidelijk.

-_Ik deed mijn  koptelefoon af *om* mijn zus beter *te *horen.
_'Om'  moet hier blijven, toch? Hier zou ik in het Engels 'in order to' kunnen  gebruiken en voor zover mij bekend is dat een (pseudo)regel die een 'om'  vereist.

-_Zij durft het niet *te *zeggen.
_Durven,  hoeven, enz. zijn bijzondere zaken met hun eigen bijzondere regels.

-_Het  is te laat *om *nu naar de winkel *te *gaan.
_Hier  twijfel ik zelf een beetje over. Mag ik ook zeggen:_ Het is nu te laat  naar de winkel *te *gaan_ of _Het is nu te laat *om *naar  de winkel *te *gaan_? Betekent 'doel' dat ik _mijn_ doel  uit of het doel van een bepaald iemand? En als het zo is, waarom is het  mogelijk om 'om' weg te laten in de voorbeeldzin (4a) die het artikel  geeft: _Hij beloofde haar te helpen bij de verhuizing._


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Killerbees

-"Ik deed mijn koptelefoon af om mijn zus beter te horen". 'Om' moet hier blijven, toch? *Ja*

-"Het is nu te laat naar de winkel te gaan" *Verkeerd*
-"Het is nu te laat om naar de winkel te gaan" *Juist *
-"Hij beloofde haar te helpen bij de verhuizing" *De reden is "bij". "Om" en "bij" gaan niet samen.*

You have to wait for an answer from someone with a formal training in Dutch. I know which phrases are correct as a native speaker, but it is pretty hard to explain to a non-native speaker why .

What I can say is that *"om" *fulfills the role of *"to" *and *"bij" *the role of *"with" *in English. 

Groetjes Herman.


----------



## Kayla321

Eigenlijk denk ik dat de juiste zinsconstructie zou zijn :
_Hij beloofde OM haar te helpen BIJ de verhuizing_. 
(beloofde om te helpen - iemand ergens bij helpen)

In de praktijk valt die _om _vaak weg en blijft over _Hij beloofde haar te helpen bij de verhuizing_ of _Hij beloofde haar te helpen met verhuizen_.


----------



## killerbees

Thanks for the help! It seems that in this case I should stick to using "om te" until I get a better feel for when I shouldn't.


----------



## Grytolle

NewtonCircus said:


> Dag Killerbees
> 
> -"Ik deed mijn koptelefoon af om mijn zus beter te horen". 'Om' moet hier blijven, toch? *Ja*
> 
> -"Het is nu te laat naar de winkel te gaan" *Verkeerd*
> -"Het is nu te laat om naar de winkel te gaan" *Juist *
> -"Hij beloofde haar te helpen bij de verhuizing" *De reden is "bij". "Om" en "bij" gaan niet samen.*
> 
> You have to wait for an answer from someone with a formal training in Dutch. I know which phrases are correct as a native speaker, but it is pretty hard to explain to a non-native speaker why .
> 
> What I can say is that *"om" *fulfills the role of *"to" *and *"bij" *the role of *"with" *in English.
> 
> Groetjes Herman.



Rule of thumb: "om" has to be kept if it means "in order to", otherwise it can be omitted


----------



## Joannes

*Hij beloofde haar te helpen bij de verhuizing* is fine but note that by keeping *om*, you can get a difference in meaning depending on the word order:
(i) *Hij beloofde om haar te helpen bij de verhuizing* 'he promised to help her move'
(ii) *Hij beloofde haar om te helpen bij de verhuizing* 'he promised her to help her or someone else move'

Without *om*, the sentence could mean both, but I guess pragmatically most people will interpret it such that _she_ will be helped moving.

I can't really answer your original question but I can give you a practical consideration: especially while speaking, you can hardly do anything wrong by keeping *om* (except maybe because it's just another word to put in the right order ).

Of course you have to know which verbs _don't_ complement with *om*. These are, a.o.:
- modal verbs (*kunnen*, *hoeven*, etc.)
- verbs expressing experiences of the senses (*horen*, *voelen*, *zien* - they even combine without *te*)
- causative *doen* 'make' (*doen lopen*, also without *te*)
- permissive *laten* (*laten lopen*, without *te*)
- continuous verb forms with an irritating connotation like *zitten*, *staan*, *hangen* (*zit daar niet zomaar te zitten, doe eens iets!*), read more and more and probably even more
- staan also in the sense of 'to be (about) to' (*er staat iets te gebeuren* 'something is (about) to happen')
- *weten* in the sense of 'to be able to' (*hij wist die zaak goed op te lossen*), in the sense of 'knowing where' (*weet jij Thomas wonen?*), in the sense of 'to recall' (*ik heb hem dat nooit weten doen* 'I do not recall him doing that') - read more
- *vinden* as a verb of judgement (*ik vind dat standpunt best te begrijpen*), also *achten*

Here's a handy list with more information about these construction.

But mind you, some verbs in the list _can_ combine with *om*:
- verbs of 'trying': *proberen*, *trachten*, *pogen*, *ernaar streven (om) te*
- promising verb *beloven* and also a negative promise, a threat: *dreigen*
- most cognitive and volitional verbs (that are no real modals) or verbs that present indirect speech:
---- *Beogen, menen, vergeten, wagen, weigeren, wensen*
---- *Besluiten, beweren, denken, eisen, geloven, hopen, verlangen, vermogen, verzuimen, vrezen, zeggen*

Read also this.

I hope this helps you more than it confuses you.


----------



## killerbees

Joannes said:


> *zit daar niet zomaar te zitten*



Really? It seems so redundant.



Joannes said:


> I hope this helps you more than it confuses you.



It helps quite a bit actually. I was just foolishly hoping that the list wouldn't be so extensive .


----------



## NewtonCircus

Joannes said:


> I hope this helps you more than it confuses you.


 
Well it confuses me .

From the looks of it, I can also learn a thing or two here.

- modal verbs (*kunnen*, *hoeven*, etc.

*Zou het niet kunnen om piloot te worden? *
*Ik hoef om drie uur pas thuis te zijn.  

*So how do I interpret this. Are these grammatically incorrect or is the function of *"om"* different here?

Groeten Herman.


----------



## Joannes

killerbees said:


> It helps quite a bit actually. I was just foolishly hoping that the list wouldn't be so extensive .


Hehe, well many don't even have *te* and often their English equivalents don't have *to* either (modals, sensory verbs, *let*, *make*, ..) - those shouldn't be hard at least.



NewtonCircus said:


> *Zou het niet kunnen om piloot te worden? *
> *Ik hoef om drie uur pas thuis te zijn. *
> 
> So how do I interpret this. Are these grammatically incorrect or is the function of *"om"* different here?


Your first sentence looks a bit strange to me without context. But there *om* would be obligatory because it's an adverbial of purpose (bwb van doel).

In the second sentence, *om* is obviously just a preposition to indicate time, being part of an adverbial of time.


----------



## Kayla321

NewtonCircus said:


> *Zou het niet kunnen om piloot te worden? *
> *Ik hoef om drie uur pas thuis te zijn.
> 
> *So how do I interpret this. Are these grammatically incorrect or is the function of *"om"* different here?


The first one is very strange. It feels just wrong, actually. Ik zou geen piloot kunnen worden.

For the 2nd one, I agree with Joannes. In this sentence, om has nothing to do with the verb. It's part of the time-thingy.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Kayla321 said:


> The first one is very strange. It feels just wrong, actually. Ik zou geen piloot kunnen worden.
> 
> For the 2nd one, I agree with Joannes. In this sentence, om has nothing to do with the verb. It's part of the time-thingy.


 
Ik voel het schaamrood al een beetje opkomen na de opmerking over de laatste zin .

I hope Killerbees understands the difference between the usage of both "om" words as well. The last usage of is of a very different nature than the one in your question and means "at" as in "at three o'clock".

Ik geef toe dat de inhoud van de eerste zin een beetje ongewoon is maar dat neemt niet weg dat de volgende zinnen, welke ik op het internet gevonden heb, een gelijkaardige vormgeving hebben. Ik ben dus geen unicum op deze wereld.

*"Zou het kunnen om een lening aan te vragen".*
*"**Zou het kunnen om een pagina van mijn website..."*
*"Zou het kunnen om een draaibare planetenkaart te..." *


Naar mijn mening is ofwel:
*- "om" hier wel degelijk op zijn plaats .*
of
*- de zinsbouw verkeerd.* 

Dus opnieuw de vraag aan de experten hier.

Groeten Herman


----------



## Joannes

Persoonlijk betwijfel ik of *zou het kunnen om een lening aan te vragen* met de betekenis 'kan ik een lening aanvragen alstublieft?' (of iets anders?) wel Standaardnederlands is . Zelfde opmerking voor de andere zinnen.

Het is eerlijk gezegd ook een beetje lastig je zinnen te beoordelen als je de context zelf weglaat..

Zelfs als het standaardtaal is, dan lijkt het mij persoonlijk geen te gekke ontleding dat *om* een bijwoordelijke bepaling van doel inleidt. En zoals killerbees in post #1 al zei, en te lezen valt in het tweede puntje van 1.[1]a in de link die ik eerder gaf, kan *om* in dat geval niet weggelaten worden. En die *om* maakt dus ook geen deel uit van de werkwoordelijke groep.


----------



## Kayla321

Volgens mij hoort er na kunnen geen om. Ik vind het in alledrie de voorbeelden raar klinken. Ik zou die zinnen gewoon anders beginnen:
Kan ik een lening aanvragen?
Kan je/ik een pagina van mijn website...?
Kan je/ik een draaibare planetenkaart...?

Waarom zo ingewikkeld doen met zou het...? Zou het kunnen zou ik alleen gebruiken als ik iets ging zeggen als Zou het kunnen dat ik jou gister zag fietsen?, maar nooit met om erachteraan. Ik kan niet uitleggen _waarom _het fout is (tja, native, hè?  ), maar volgens mij is het fout.


----------



## Grytolle

Joannes said:


> Zelfs als het standaardtaal is, dan lijkt het mij persoonlijk geen te gekke ontleding dat *om* een bijwoordelijke bepaling van doel inleidt. En zoals killerbees in post #1 al zei, en te lezen valt in het tweede puntje van 1.[1]a in de link die ik eerder gaf, kan *om* in dat geval niet weggelaten worden. En die *om* maakt dus ook geen deel uit van de werkwoordelijke groep.


Ik zie dat met dat doel echt niet. "Would it be possible in order to..." niejejejeje


----------



## NewtonCircus

Grytolle said:


> Ik zie dat met dat doel echt niet. "Would it be possible in order to..." niejejejeje


 
Dag Grytolle,

Verklaring van een gewone sterveling.

Ik denk dat je je een beetje blind staart op "in order to". Als je om als "to" ziet hier, denk ik dat alles veel duidelijker is.

*Hij ging om elf uur weg, om de laatste bus nog te kunnen halen.*
*Zou het kunnen om een lening aan te vragen.*

*Hij ging om elf uur weg* "He left at eleven"
*Zou het kunnen* "Would it be possible"

*om *"to"

*de laatste bus nog te kunnen halen* "catch the last bus"
*een lening aan te vragen* "apply for a loan"

Het is overigens frappant hoe gelijkaardig de Engelse zinsbouw wel is. 

*-Zou het kunnen om de ringen van Saturnus te zien met een telescoop?*
*-*"Would it be possible to see the rings of Saturn with a telescope?

PS: In de eerste drie zinnen van 1.1.a in de link van Joannes betekent "om" trouwens niet "in order to" of "to" maar eerder iets als "is (not) worth"

*(1) De muziek is niet om aan te horen.*
"The music is *not worth* listening to" 
*(2) Ik vind haar in die jurk om te stelen.* 
"I find her *worth* stealing in that dress".[lit.] 
*(3) Het is echt om te huilen.* 
"It is really *worth* crying for" [lit.] 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Kayla321

NewtonCircus said:


> Het is overigens frappant hoe gelijkaardig de Engelse zinsbouw wel is.
> 
> *-Zou het kunnen om de ringen van Saturnus te zien met een telescoop?*
> *-*"Would it be possible to see the rings of Saturn with a telescope?


Mmm...ik vind deze NL zin echt erg raar, dus zo "gelijkaardig" (ook een ongebruikelijk /niet-bestaand(?) woord - klinkt als een vergezochte NL vertaling van _similar_) zijn die zinsconstructies m.i. niet. Zou het kunnen om is echt geen normale NLe uitdrukking.
Zou je de ringen van Saturnus kunnen zien met een telescoop?

Als je per se een ingewikkelde constructie wilt gebruiken, zou ik kiezen voor
Zou het mogelijk zijn om de ringen van Saturnus te zien met een telescoop?
En daar heb je ook het woordje om weer!


----------



## Joannes

Ik ben het helemaal eens met Kayla.

*Kan je de ringen van Saturnus zien met een telescoop?
Zou je ze kunnen zien met een telescoop?*
(zonder *om*)

In *zou het mogelijk zijn om de ringen te zien met een telescoop?* hoort *om* bij *mogelijk*.

Ik ben meer en meer overtuigd van Kayla's en mijn eerste beoordeling: *kunnen* gaat niet met *om*. Grytolles terechte twijfels bij een analyse als bwb van doel zijn dan niet meer echt van belang.  Ik dacht misschien aan een elliptische analyse (een woord als *helpen (om)* weggelaten?) maar ik besef dat dat problematisch blijft.. hm

Het valt me ook op dat *kunnen* in Hermans voorbeelden doorgaans vervangen kunnen worden door *lukken*, en dan zelfs beter klinken. Misschien heeft dat er iets mee te maken. Maar ik geloof niet dat het Standaardnederlands is.


----------

